# Front USB Ports stopped working



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2011)

For the past few days I observe that the front USB ports are not working properly. Once in a while they do work but it not working everytime. I checked if the back ports have any issues. There seems to be no issue with the USB back ports.

What should I do to fix this? Also when I use a pen drive which has harder grip I don't face the problem. Do I need to replace the panel or check the internal wiring?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

I too have the same problem but not with USB...its headphone jack in front panel...


----------



## kool (Aug 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I too have the same problem but not with USB...its headphone jack in front panel...



Mine too headphone/microphone never worked. its cable are not compatible with ASUS MB.  and one USB has stopped working. any solution?


----------



## asingh (Aug 16, 2011)

Usually happens when the connectors get rusty. Same with my CM690 front panel USB ports. At times they catch, and sometimes they do not.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2011)

What about the solution for this?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

kool said:


> Mine too headphone/microphone never worked. its cable are not compatible with ASUS MB.  and one USB has stopped working. any solution?



You need *HD audio header* to enable front panel audio.Most the budget cabinet comes with AC 97 header.



ajayritik said:


> What about the solution for this?



You have to buy new front side usb header like these......

*i.imgur.com/Ihuyy.jpg
*i.imgur.com/VlhEq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dIVEN.jpg


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ where to get these?


----------



## asingh (Aug 16, 2011)

^^
Most computer markets have 'em.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I too have the same problem but not with USB...its headphone jack in front panel...



Have you tried changing BIOS setting to AC 97 from default selected HD option in the CHIPSET section of the motherboard ?
It worked for me.


----------



## kool (Aug 18, 2011)

Tenida said:


> You need *HD audio header* to enable front panel audio.Most the budget cabinet comes with AC 97 header.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about cost? And how to put in CPU CABINET?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 18, 2011)

if any one of the front usb works can a usb hub be attached to it?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2011)

kool said:


> What about cost? And how to put in CPU CABINET?



About 200 bucks.


----------

